# table du sysème de fichiers incorrecte - mac os9



## nicole sophie viau (22 Avril 2000)

Depuis que j'ai mis à jour OE5 à  OE5.0.2, j'ai le message suivant à l'ouverture de mon IMAC :
"Table du système de fichiers incorrecte, pour désactiver temporairement les extensions redémarrez en appuyant sur la touche MAJUSCULE.  La seule façon de corriger cela, c'est de faire 'option' + 'commande' + 'p' + 'r'.   Comment corriger cela définitivement?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## JackSim (22 Avril 2000)

PommeA a trouvé la fautive : l'extension SerialShimLib. Voir à cette adresse :
 

------------------
*JackSim*
[URL=http://www.lede.ch]lede.ch

[Ce message à été édité par JackSim (Édité le 22-04-2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Avril 2000)

Je ne sais pas quelle version de MacOS tu utilises, mais sache que j'ai résolu le problème en passant de la 9.0 à la 9.04.


Christophe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2000)

Ce message apparait souvent sur mon iMac DV SE et j'avoue que ne connaissant pas la source de cette erreur système je remplace mon OS 9 par celui de sauvegarde que j'ai créé sur un autre disque.
Cette erreur m'est apparue à l'installation de StuffIt Deluxe 5.5 et MacOS 9.04.
Qqn sait-il ce que veut dire concrétement  "table du système de fichiers incorrecte" ? Est-ce un conflit d'extension ??
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2000)

Ce message apparait souvent sur mon iMac DV SE et j'avoue que ne connaissant pas la source de cette erreur système je remplace mon OS 9 par celui de sauvegarde que j'ai créé sur un autre disque.
Cette erreur m'est apparue à l'installation de StuffIt Deluxe 5.5 et MacOS 9.04.
Qqn sait-il ce que veut dire concrétement  "table du système de fichiers incorrecte" ? Est-ce un conflit d'extension ??
Merci d'avance !


----------



## JackSim (2 Mai 2000)

Comme déjà dit plus haut, il faut supprimer l'extension "SerialShimLib" du Dossier Système de MacOS 9.0.4. C'est elle qui provoque cette erreur.


------------------
*JackSim*
lede.ch


----------



## alpha125a (13 Juin 2002)

Il semble que le problème soit différents pour chacuns d'entre nous... mais la cause est semble-t-il commune, au démarrage de l'OS il y a une routine qui se charge de lister les extensions installées, cette routine est buggée dans la version Fr de MAC OS 9.x

L'extension SerialShimLib est en partie en cause ainsi que les extensions micro$oft (entre autres), du moins elles mettent en évidence ce bug. La routine se trompe dans l'incrémentation des fichiers et plante une partie de la PRAM (du moins sur certains Ibook II) à laquelle elle fait appel pour vérifier le dernier démarrage.

Voici donc ma solution
donc après avoir fait un bô reset de la PRAM, enlevez l'extension SerialShimLib, et renommez les extensions cro$oft avec un  (option + @) devant le nom afin qu'elles soient chargées en dernier.

Cette soluce, a fonctionné sur divers configs (G3 blanc/bleu, G3 beige, Ibook I et II, et un G4 agp)

Voilà, ceci est ma modeste contribution à ce TRÈS énervant problème qui entache mon OS préféré


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

plus de deux ans de retard pour une réponse pas mal Alpha   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais non je me moque pas le titre du sujet me paraissait déja vu quand même_


----------



## bateman (20 Juin 2002)

tu serais pas accro à MacG Alèm?


----------

